# slow maturing goldens



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito just turned 3. When I see him compared to the specials at most shows, he still looks really immature.
Do some dogs mature later than 3? Seems to me his father did, but I'm not really sure. 
Or is this what he's going to look like as an adult?
His handler did tell me that when he finishes (she said when, I say if, LOL) I should probably put him away for a year or two to let him mature and then bring him back out for SDHF etc. 
Just curious. I'm not unhappy with how he looks.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I am eager to see what comments we get; I know the desire by all of us is to finish our goldens--from the puppy classes!!!!---and then put them away for a year--or put a JH/WC or CD/RN title on them during that time--and then bring them back out into the ring after they get their clearances and then campaign them into the SDHF and then stud them out or prepare them for motherhood--that is the ideal.

But isn't that unusual? Or is it?

I also have a slow bloomer, or late bloomer. Mac is approaching 2 (in May) and she lacks maturity as well--her ribs have not sprung yet. She has nice breed type and movement but she still looks "puppy-ish." I am not complaining either. Her father was one of those goldens who was on the fast track and finished by age 2 (or sooner, I believe). But her mom was just past 3 1/2 when she became a CH, so I think she is going to take after her dam.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not sure what about Tito makes him look immature. Maybe just his coat? Maybe because he has a little more leg (although that might be lack of furnishings making him look like he has more leg). His ribs are very well sprung. Chest is quite deep. His back end is nicely developed.
Dunno.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

ha Ha! My boys have NEVER really matured until they were around 6 years of age. I have always considered that to be their prime. I remember when one of my grandpup's, Clipper, finished. He was a move up the rest of the weekend and the difference between him and the specials was very noticeable. It was maturity but not so much in coat or structure, but more in muscling and what I call "muscle tension" Clipper just did not have then, but within a couple of years, he had it in spades. Kind of like the difference between a fit 16 year old boy and a fit 22 year old man (excluding Taylor Lautner of course!)

Some dogs do mature early, and do get that presence and muscle tension early but for me, it just does not happen until they are much older.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Linda, I was just curious. Tito still has quite a "puppy" look to him in a lot of ways, but his bone structure I'm sure is mature. I think he's going to be one of those that's "in his prime" at 6, too. Although he'll have a white face by then!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think most look like a puppy until they are about 4. But I am way more used to the Field type these days and not really sure what you would look for in a show dog. I love (most of the time)that they stay puppy like for so long .


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the same thoughts on Jonah's immature look. His father, Chuckanut's Captain Kangaroo had his champion title pretty early and really looked good before 2 years old. Oh well, Jonah won't be 2 until the end of August and then I hope to start showing him anyway.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Although he'll have a white face by then!


That's one thing that gets me is the early white face. Is it a genetic trait? Conner first started showing signs of white at two years, and it slowly spread until it was almost completely white by the time he turned six last month. I always have people asking how old he is, and they're always surprised when they find out he's still fairly young. I think they're expecting him to be more like 10 or 12. I was comparing him when he was 4 to a 10 year old Benden dog and he looked like the older dog.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You know I was thinking about this last night. Is there really a "slow maturing" vs. "fast maturing?" It's just a fact that dogs reach full maturity, muscle development, etc at middle age -- 4-8 yrs old -- which is when a lot of people consider "OLD" for the show ring!! 
Dogs who seem to mature quickly usually have two traits : shorter on leg and coat. These two things make the dogs look more filled out/compact/mature/whatever -- yet have nothing to do with maturity and in fact, if it becomes more exaggerated with age -- are quite incorrect!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, I can think of several examples that looked really short on leg as they got totally mature....I see what you mean.



K9-Design said:


> You know I was thinking about this last night. Is there really a "slow maturing" vs. "fast maturing?" It's just a fact that dogs reach full maturity, muscle development, etc at middle age -- 4-8 yrs old -- which is when a lot of people consider "OLD" for the show ring!!
> Dogs who seem to mature quickly usually have two traits : shorter on leg and coat. These two things make the dogs look more filled out/compact/mature/whatever -- yet have nothing to do with maturity and in fact, if it becomes more exaggerated with age -- are quite incorrect!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> (excluding Taylor Lautner of course!)


LMBO.... I TOTALLY second that Linda!!!!


----------

